# Fs: S-ss crs



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Have for sale juvenile CRS s-ss 10 for $45
Pick up in Coquitlam or can meet near J&L


----------



## monshrimp (May 25, 2010)

I am interested to the shrimps. Can you PM me


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Have about 20 more available


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi Anna,

How long until they are adult breeding size. Of the 12 I got from you I still have 7 or 8. 
There were some initial losses but a couple have become quite large and I am assuming by tail shape they are female. No breeding yet though.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd say they need at least month -month and a half to mature. Sorry that you lost some at the beginig


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

p.m. sent.......


----------



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

Hi Anna, do you still have crs for sale right now? I'm looking for about 30 ss+ grade crs recently. If you have please send me a text message to 778-9986639 thx.


----------



## tonanthony (Dec 30, 2015)

pm'd you text me if you still have them


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Have 20-30 S-SS CRS available. 
10 for $45


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Have more available


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

More shrimp


----------

